# Photo of the Month February



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

A member just sent me a pm, I forgot to start this thread. 

Starting next month we will be running a different format. You will still add your pics, but a secret judge panel from within the community will be deciding on the winner. 

Thanks, and sorry for my tardiness!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My entry, 
Happy Late Valentine's Day From Squiggy and Shirley!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Me and the grand kids enjoying this sunny day.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya grade.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

troyer said:


> Cubalaya grade.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks. I like him a lot. I plan to breed him to a wheaten hen later this year.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

little eggs

Sent from a teen with a poultry dream


----------



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi this is my Dutch Bantam cockerel, Rufus, with one of his ladies 

Sorry but I'm having to load my couple of entries on seperate posts as this is the only way my tablet would allow me to xx

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

This is Hattie, my mother-in-laws chicken, giving me 'the look' after giving her a much needed bath

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya rooster


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

A few of my chicks.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Who won? 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

Who won February and also who won January's? 

Keeper and exhibitor of Dutch Bantams


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Who won?
. .


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Nobody won?


----------



## Sylvester017 (Nov 2, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Nobody won?


Oh well, it's still fun seeing the posts!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

When will the winner be announced? 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Sylvester017 (Nov 2, 2013)

Two Sleepy Chicks


----------

